

George Soros May Face a $6.7B Tax Bill - julio_iglesias
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-30/george-soros-s-tax-bill

======
aft42
> "At a time of massive wealth and income inequality, we need a progressive
> tax system in this country which is based on ability to pay," Sanders said
> last month in Washington. "It is not acceptable that a number of major
> profitable corporations have paid zero in federal income taxes in recent
> years, and that millionaire hedge fund managers often enjoy an effective tax
> rate which is lower than the truck drivers or nurses." \-
> [http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/29/politics/bernie-sanders-
> announ...](http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/29/politics/bernie-sanders-announces-
> presidential-run/)

In other news GM CEO earned $16.2M in 2014 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9468108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9468108)

